# Fibers visible in ink



## Cohorvath (8 mo ago)

I'm having trouble with maroon fibers of the shirt showing in the ink. I'm doing pfp and it's not doing anything no matter how many times I print on it. I'm new to this so I'm not sure what the next steps to take are. Any help would be appreciated!

Attached is a picture of the problem I'm having.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

This is tricky to fix.
The best option is to use shirts that don't do this.
Another trick is using a flattening screen after the first layer to push the fibers down.


----------

